# GBP to AUD- where to exchange NOW!



## sherman9 (Oct 13, 2008)

Can anybody give me some advice on how to transfer GBP to AUD? I have heard of Tranzfers.com (but they use Barclays??) and also HIFX but im unsure about sending my money to another account, rather than straight from my UK to my Aussie account. 

The exchange rate is not very good bank to bank, so i think my best option is a web-based money exchange. Ive got to act fast too- this rate isnt going to last for ever!

Is there a max amount i can transfer ($10 000)?
Do these places have fees?
Whats the best rate youve seen this week?

Thanks!


----------



## leedsboy86 (Oct 13, 2008)

i did all mine at the post office..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sherman9 said:


> Can anybody give me some advice on how to transfer GBP to AUD? I have heard of Tranzfers.com (but they use Barclays??) and also HIFX but im unsure about sending my money to another account, rather than straight from my UK to my Aussie account.
> 
> The exchange rate is not very good bank to bank, so i think my best option is a web-based money exchange. Ive got to act fast too- this rate isnt going to last for ever!
> 
> ...


You can find a lot of info on this recent post:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/11158-money-exchange.html

Most of use money exchanges for large amounts since they offer better exchanges rates and can be played off one another. 

There are other posts on this subject too if you do a search.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ijbrown (Jul 20, 2008)

sherman9 said:


> Can anybody give me some advice on how to transfer GBP to AUD? I have heard of Tranzfers.com (but they use Barclays??) and also HIFX but im unsure about sending my money to another account, rather than straight from my UK to my Aussie account.
> 
> The exchange rate is not very good bank to bank, so i think my best option is a web-based money exchange. Ive got to act fast too- this rate isnt going to last for ever!
> 
> ...


You could try opening a currency account with your UK banks and then transfer it out to your australian account when you need to. I have a Ozzie $ account with Natwest and transfer money into it when the rate picks up, got 2.535 last thursday, bank commercial rate. Most high street banks should be able to offer you a currency account facility.


----------



## cmabbo (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, look at oz forex/uk forex they have really good rates my hubby is in banking and they can keep the rate for three days. The money was in our Oz account within 24 hours.. there is no limit but to transfer it you may have a 20k limit (we did at Barlcays online banking ) unless you go in and make a chaps payment.


----------

